# Wideout on a Suburban?



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

So "if" I sell my truck (doubtful) I'd most likely replace with a Suburban. I would go 2500 series. Question is, would it hold a Wideout? Western site only gives info for a 7'6". 

Thoughts?


----------



## 04trd (Sep 21, 2013)

Doubt it. If it doesn't list it it's not recommended for it


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Only reason it doesn't say you can is because of the weight if you had all the seats full. Most people dont plow with 7 other people but if you did you would be overweight with a big plow.


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Sawboy;1651638 said:


> So "if" I sell my truck (doubtful) I'd most likely replace with a Suburban. I would go 2500 series. Question is, would it hold a Wideout? Western site only gives info for a 7'6".
> 
> Thoughts?


I just about fell out of my chair when I read that!

8' pro plow was the biggest western recommended on my search. 8600 gvrw 2500 series suburban


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

The recommendations are based on a fully loaded vehicle, not an empty one. I wouldn't hesitate, and if you were worried you can do frame gussets and XG bars or Timbrens


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

That's what I thought. Only about a 10% chance of me selling my truck, but I'd go suburban and have the wide out. I was shocked too Mike. 

Thanks for the reassurance fellas.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd go for it! I run an 860 Speedwing on a 2500 Suburban for the last 8 years. No problems or front end wear. Love the diesel Suburban for big snows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Sawboy;1651638 said:


> So "if" I sell my truck (doubtful) I'd most likely replace with a Suburban. I would go 2500 series. Question is, would it hold a Wideout? Western site only gives info for a 7'6".
> 
> Thoughts?


blasphemy!!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1651752 said:


> blasphemy!!!!!!


speaking of which....I wore a blue ford tough shirt this morning at the gym.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

It's counter weight that is the problem. You probably should have about 700 lbs on the rear axle with that plow, tough to do with a suburban, also all the dealers I know and have worked with will not install the plow if it is not recommended by the manufacturer. Would it work sure, however your front axle weight will most likely be over weight. A problem if you ever got jammed up with the dot


----------



## Snowngo1 (Dec 4, 2014)

*Suburban w/ Wideout No Problem*

I have a 2002 Chevy Suburban 8100 Big Block Motor running a 2012 Wideout with zero issues. I have 770 pounds of ballast in the back and we cranked he front torsion bars to level the truck plus I put Timbrens on the front as well. pump up your air pressures and have fun. Doesnt ride to bad with all that weight either. Best plow i have owned to date and ive had westerns full line at one point or another.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

Welcome to the site Snowngo1


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

I was all ready to contribute to this....when I realized I already did. New guys always bumping threads


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

mn-bob;1894826 said:


> Welcome to the site Snowngo1


And 5 days late as well.


----------



## mn-bob (Sep 18, 2012)

dam Busted


----------



## exclusive (Aug 18, 2010)

How do you like plowing with a 2500 suburban


----------



## Snowngo1 (Dec 4, 2014)

exclusive;1895855 said:


> How do you like plowing with a 2500 suburban


Thing plows amazing with the Wideout. Most of my accounts are easy to get in and out of so that makes it easier. Tight quarters would not be the best but one of my favorites yet.


----------



## fastjohnny (Nov 14, 2002)

2 burbs with 810's here, both great rigs, do it in a heartbeat.


----------

